

Ask HN: Please review my webapp: This or That - kbrower
http://blahormeh.com/

======
27182818284
Should be able to vote without going to a separate sub-page.

Also, it is kinda boring and just too much of a word blur for my tastes.

It kinda has also already been done in a way by sites like
<http://www.googlefight.com/>

~~~
alexsolo
Yes, I agree.

What I would do is I would make sure that all the "or"s on the page line up.
Then, I would change each line from being one link to being 2 links, so that
the "this" and "that" are both links; clicking on one of them would result in
voting for it.

Once you vote, you can turn off the voting for that line (via js).

------
catone
I get an Internal Server error on any link I click.

But to be honest, I probably wouldn't have even bothered trying to click if I
hadn't visited the page with the specific intent of giving the app a try to
review it for you. It's just way too much text, with no real rhyme or reason
for why it's presented the way it is, and no real incentive to do anything but
close the browser. I agree with mediaman as well: voting should be possible
without need to click through -- think of another incentive to get people to
click through (like commenting/debating the merits of the head to head).

------
mahmud
nice first web app. you will be contending with the myriad of "hot or not"
type clones that largely cater to the unmonetizable idling office worker or
bored-to-tears slacker.

cheers!

~~~
dmix
Jytes been doing this for a few years: <http://jyte.com/>

------
intregus
This reminds me a bit of <http://you-vs-me.com>

~~~
ironkeith
... but not as good.

------
jerryji
And mine -- <http://collectivesys.com>

It might not be instantly obvious that comparison can be done, so here's one
example --
[http://collectivesys.com/item/compare/KSrJ1hb2c9wx%3BvLgQgEe...](http://collectivesys.com/item/compare/KSrJ1hb2c9wx%3BvLgQgEe6OMrM)

------
jack7890
It currently lets you choose between "turd" and "poo". Might want to add
something to flag submissions.

------
amalcon
500 Internal Server Error when I try to vote either way on anything. It does
not appear to count the vote.

I am not accepting cookies (except from explicitly allowed sites); this might
be related. If so, the resulting behavior should be something other than
500'ing.

~~~
kbrower
Nice catch. thanks

------
ruchi
There is a typo. Separated is spelled wrong next to "Add Categories" button.

------
mediaman
It would be nice to be able to vote without clicking on a specific category.

------
aristus
Randomize the left and rightness of the choices, and make the "or" centered
(make it a 3-column table). Otherwise you will have heavy right-hand bias in
the voting.

------
deutronium
It seems to me to be a little difficult to see whether 'a' or 'b' is winning,
with the vote number in grey. Maybe the text size could increase with votes.

------
jcromartie
I am addicted already! Great simple concept. Others' ideas about the plainness
and being able to vote without going to the sub-page are spot-on though.

------
mynameishere
Can anyone explain the point of this?

~~~
sp332
Nope, there is no point. But I like it anyways!

------
bombarolo
<http://holywars.ru/>

------
johns
Don't show vote totals before people vote if you want honest votes.

------
lr
Slap tipjoy on it, i'll give it a tip!

